# (- )

## Ar4i

!
    ! 
 ,   ,  :   , ,     
    ,        (  ,   1 )  ,   20-30,     ?
 ,  /  ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?

     -  .    .   

> ,  ,  :   , ,

    ?

----------


## Condor

*Ar4i*,    12       .   " ", ""  . . .            12    .

----------


## Ar4i

> -  .    .   
>   ?

   :  ,      ,    ,      ,             ,    ,        ,       , .   . 
  ,  ,    ,       ,      ,   ,          .,     ? 
:            ,        .

----------


## RAMM

> ,      ,

     ?

----------


## Condor

> :

    .                  ,   .        .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

      :
    , ,       ,      ;

----------


## RAMM

> ,  /  ?

   .

----------


## Condor

*Merry Corpse*,  .             .    90 %     ,        .             - ()      -      ,    .

----------


## Ar4i

,  ,    ,         ?

----------


## 23q

-.

----------


## Condor

*Ar4i*,               ,      ,      ,      . .      -  .

----------


## RAMM

> ,  ,    ,        ?

  .       .      ,  , ,        .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,  ,    ,         ?

           , ..   ,   . 
      ,     . 
  ,        :                        .     .
        " " -    102 ,           , ,                     .        (  ,   ..) 
    : "  ",           (      -  ).    -  102. 
      ,     .....    :  ""   ....    ,   -   .....

----------


## Ar4i

. 
  ,  ,   ,  - . 
    - ,    .

----------


## erazer

> ,        :                        .     .

   :        ,     . : "    ".  
, ,    ,   taytlas   rasta-koy          -      ,    ,     -   ;    , ,      . 
 ,     .      -    7   .

----------


## Mihey

""    ,  ,    .
 -       -     )

----------


## rasta-koy

,  ,  -   ,   -    , ,     **:    
,   ,  ,  ,    .    ?  

> -    7   .

    ,     ,   -  . ,   ,   -  !
     , !
         ...   
            -   *erazer*!!!
   -   ,         !          "",   !

----------


## RAMM

> ,   ,  - .

  ,            .   ,   ? 100%      ,     .

----------


## tayatlas

> :        ,     . : "    ".  
> , ,    ,   taytlas   rasta-koy          -      ,    ,     -   ;    , ,      . 
>  ,     .      -    7   .

      ...   Erazer       - ,   -        . 
             ,        (     ). 
   ,   -  .....         .....

----------


## erazer

> ,   ,  ,  ,    .    ?

   .    

> ,     ,   -  .

  -    "".   " " -> " ", ? 
         ?   

> ,   -  .....         .....

  - -   , :        ,       "    ,    -    ".

----------


## Ar4i

> ,            .   ,   ? 100%      ,     .

       ?         ,    ,  .

----------


## Condor

> - -   , :        ,       "    ,    -    ".

        ,         - ,    .            -      ,     .     ,   ,   .                ,    .         ,        (        ).
,        .

----------


## V00D00People

""  .      5 ,    ,   -  , **     .  
 ,           ,    ,        .   ,      -  .

----------


## RAMM

> ,  .

      ?

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF



----------


## RAMM

> -      ,     .

     ,          .    ,     .         ,           .       ,       .  ,  .   

> ,        .   ,      -  .

      ""    .  ,  .

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,  .

           ,   ?        .     ,         ,      ,   - .             -   ,          -  .    , !

----------


## RAMM

> -  .

   .    , ,                .  ?

----------


## rasta-koy

> , ,                .

   ,   ...

----------


## tayatlas

> ,          .    ,     .         ,           .       ,       .  ,  .

       .              -      :   .        .. ""        "".   .   -  . 
    .   ,     -   .               ....  ...      ,    ""     . 
     ""         .     . 
         ,      ...  Erazer, RAMM, Enter           ....  
      ""-  .

----------


## RAMM

> -      :

  ,          tayatlas "     ...."       ?          ?     ?   

> 

         ?      .   

> .. ""        "".

   .           .       .        ,      .   -  .

----------


## Condor

> ?      .

     3   .  .
 3.    
 ĳ   .         
,  ,  ,   
     ,     
     .       

    .         ,     
    .

----------


## RAMM

> .

  .       - "   ".   :   

> , 
>     .

        :   

> .

    .   ?

----------


## tayatlas

RAMM   . 
      . 
        ?          ?    ?  ,   -  !. 
    :      ?    RAMM -    ? 
      RAMM       ,     (!!!???)     ,      !    -  .

----------


## RAMM

> ?

       .   

> ?

   ? ,   .   

> ,   -  !.

     .  .   

> :      ?

      .   

> RAMM -    ?

  *tayatlas*,   . 
      ,         ,      .   ,         ,    .    .   

> RAMM       ,     (!!!???)     ,      !

  *tayatlas*,   ?       .

----------


## Condor

> ,

        ,    12  13           ,  ,  ,   ,        ,       .     .    (    ,       ).

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,        . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXCLH60IKpw

      ,               , ...

----------


## Condor

> ? ,   .

    ?  ?  .      .     .  

> .  .

     . .
  :    . !          .      (  ).       . 
   ? - .
    ? - .  *rasta-koy*,  ,       ,  .         ,  ,  .     ?

----------


## pokemon

> RAMM   . 
>       . 
>         ?          ?    ?  ,   -  !. 
>     :      ?    RAMM -    ? 
>       RAMM       ,     (!!!???)     ,      !    -  .

               ?     ? 
,          ? 
     ,          .   

> ?  ?  .      .     .

                    ,   ?      ?              .

----------


## Condor

*pokemon*,  .     ,      ,       ,        ,        .      ,           ,     ,           \ ?  

> ,   ?     ?              .

     .         .      .   ,     ?     .               . .                      ,          .         (  ,   )  .

----------


## tayatlas

> .

             ? 
   "   "   . ..   . 
          ,   ,     ..      .     ( , , )           !  
          .                          .           !   

> ,   ?      ?              .

        ,       ( ..   ) -         .      -   +    ,     .   -   . 
         ,    -    ,    - -   .

----------


## pokemon

> *pokemon*,  .     ,      ,       ,        ,        .      ,           ,     ,           \ ? 
>    .         .      .   ,     ?     .

  ,   ,       ,        --      .       --       .        . .
             ,               .    .   

> ,       ( ..   ) -         .      -   +    ,     .   -   . 
>          ,    -    ,    - -   .

      ?     ?  ?

----------


## Condor

*pokemon*,     .      .          .     -  -  (      )  -      .

----------


## Ar4i

> ?

  ,    (  )     

> ?     ? 
> ,          ? 
>      ,          .  
>                   ,   ?      ?              .

    http://www.the-village.ru/village/ci...tel-marshrutki 
,        ,      .  , ,     .  ,         , .   , -, 680 ,       . *       ,      .* ,      ,  ,       . 
    ,    ,

----------


## tayatlas

> ?     ?  ?

     ..         ? ,   (  )   ?     ? 
            .   ,    ...  .... : 
   -     10  ,   2         .       ( ! 
   -       ....  .....   
   -     .. ""  " "....  ( ?)      - 
   -   (      ),       "" (  )    5-20 % .    ,        
   -            ....        "",     (    !!! -  ....)
   -      90 %     ... ,      ....  "       ....".          "     ...." 
     ?    ,    -.       .     (      -    ),       :       . 
       ?...   ( ,     ) : " ("-") -      ,  -    ". 
          ,        -     ....     ....      .....          .

----------


## Merry Corpse

*tayatlas*,    ? ))

----------


## s27501

,        . ?         .        ? ,    5-10 ?   -      ,   .       .  19   35-40.    -      -,     .      ,     .  .     .           7,30  9,00 .         .   ?

----------


## V00D00People

?           ?  
       -   (    3-5 ),     "",      .  
     ...

----------


## Condor

*s27501*, ,  .    :       .                  ,    .        , ,     ,         .        ,    "   "  .       - ,    .      -          .       .             .          -          " ".
          (    ,    ,    ,        ,         -    ),           ,                 ,            (    ).                    .
       - (  99,99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999  99999999999999999 %    )   .            -  ,  .  .  : "  485  800 .     ,       ."            ,    "   ".   ?     .        .           ,   ,       ,    .         . ,  ,     ,            ,       .    .    . .  ,   ,  :)

----------


## tayatlas

> *tayatlas*,    ? ))

  
    "  ,    ".         ..        ....

----------

